# Used Judo Mats



## Black Belt FC (May 23, 2004)

looking to buy used judo mats...............................post offer and price


----------



## ppko (May 24, 2004)

do you have a crash pad or do you have the jigsaw mats or what type of mats do you have

thanks
Joe Morris


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 3, 2004)

if you go to your local kids gymnastics place, you may be able to buy their old mats for cheap. duct tape fixes them right up.


----------

